#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  NT BUILD443 και ΝΤ BUILD 361

## dn102

Καλησπέρα ,

Υπάρχει κάποιο εργαστήριο που να διενεργεί έλεγχο χλωριώντων με NT 443 και αντοχή σκυροδέματος με NT 361;

ευχαριστώ

----------


## marsellos

Μπορειτε να ερθετε σε επαφη με τα Εργαστηρια :
α) ΕΚΕΤ- Ελληνικο Κεντρο Ερευνων Τσιμεντου- στη Λυκοβρυση, τηλ . 210-2835304
β) ALFA TEST - Καντζα, τηλ. 210-6615574.

Επισης καποια χημικα  test ,κανει το ΚΕΔΕ, Πειραιως 166, Πετραλωνα, τηλ.210- 3455921.

----------

dn102

----------


## dn102

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------

